# JOHN DEERE 244J LIGHTING UPGRADE



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

As we await a small clipper tonight(2-4"...boring) I installed rear LED work lights for our 244J, I did a lot of research I wanted something that would fit in the same mounting area as the originals, I purchased Rigid Dually Xl,flood pattern, the stock front and rear work lights use a halogen H3 bulb, the LED are heavy duty, less amp draw then stock,and they give off heat,i doubt snow build up will be an issue.
I went to their site, however, they said order through Amazon, you will get cheaper, I save about $110.00.

My next project is the front work lights are housed in the visor, cant find anything that looks stock, I will convert those this week to HID, not worried about bulb burning through, those are glass lenses, HID should be perfect, plenty of room inside visor area to mount ballast(s) and the will draw a bit less then stock after a 2 second warm up, did those on our old Kubota, that way front will remain stock apperance..enjoy the day!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

left light lit is stock............pic on wall,left led...right dim yellow stock


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Wow! Huge improvement. We are looking into better lights for our older 244H. Our 244J seams ok for now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Halogens are so 1990's......

LEDs are for the kewl jagoofs.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Im gonna try some of these TYRI lights on our equipment this spring 
http://www.tyrilights.com/en-us/sectors/construction/


----------

